# blurb



## pidyo (Mar 28, 2013)

Απορία από του Σαραντάκου:

Για το blurb, λίγο από την παρουσίαση ενός βιβλίου από τον εκδότη ή τον συγγραφέα, λίγο από καλά λόγια τρίτων, που μπαίνει συχνά στο οπισθόφυλλο ή (σε πιο εκτεταμένη μορφή) το μοιράζει ένας εκδοτικός οίκος στα ΜΜΕ, υπάρχει όρος στα ελληνικά;


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2013)

Όχι. Τα διάφορα γενικά και αόριστα που ξέρεις.


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2013)

...
Όρο για το συγκεκριμένο δεν ξέρω, ωστόσο για τη γενική χρήση του blurb (π.χ. εκεί) υπάρχει το *εγκώμιο*: 1. λόγος, γραπτός ή προφορικός, που υμνεί και επαινεί κπ. ή τα έργα του· έπαινος: _Mόνο ύμνους και εγκώμια άκουσε για το έργο του. Ειρωνικά εγκώμια._ (έκφρ.) _ψάλλω / πλέκω το ~ κάποιου,_ τον εγκωμιάζω, τον επαινώ. 2. (φιλολ.) για ποιητικό ή πεζό κείμενο που έχει γραφτεί για να εγκωμιάσει, συνήθ. τα έργα προσώπου [...]

ή όπως λέει ο παλιόφιλός μου το GWord: διαφήμιση, εγκωμιαστική περιγραφή βιβλίου <ιδ. στο εξώφυλλο>. 

- Εγκωμιαστικό ανθολόγημα ή ανθολόγημα εγκωμίων; 
- Επαινολογία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2013)

Τα εγκώμια/Τα παινέματα στο οπισθόφυλλο...


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2013)

Στη Wikipedia έχει μια αρκετά πλήρη περιγραφή τού πού χρησιμοποιούνται αυτά τα κείμενα προβολής, που δεν είναι μόνο για βιβλία ούτε μόνο σε οπισθόφυλλα:

A blurb is a short summary accompanying a creative work; the word was coined in 1907 by American humorist Gelett Burgess. It may refer to the text on the back of a book but can also be seen on DVD and video cases, web portals and news websites. A blurb may introduce a newspaper or magazine feature story.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blurb

Έχει και την προέλευση του όρου όπως και περίεργους συνδέσμους στα γαλλικά και ιταλικά, π.χ.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quatrième_de_couverture

Αμηχανία και στο γαλλοαγγλικό Robert:

*blurb*
notice publicitaire
(texte de) présentation, texte de couverture (or au volet de jaquette)

Σπάνια η εμφάνιση του όρου σε βιβλιοπαρουσιάσεις στον τύπο. Από την Καθημερινή:
η Σώτη Τριανταφύλλου, που έγραψε και τον Πρόλογο στην ελληνική έκδοση και το blurb («του εκδότη», όπως ψευδωνύμως καλείται το κείμενο του οπισθόφυλλου), το υπερασπίζεται απροσώπως και γενικώς


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λέει αυτό το τελευταίο: το blurb στην πιάτσα λέγεται "κείμενο του εκδότη;"

Από το γαλλικό πάντως, νομίζω κολλάει και το διαφημιστικό σημείωμα


----------



## Otis (Mar 29, 2013)

Το κείμενο δεν είναι του εκδότη, εκτός αν εννοούμε ότι αποφασίζει γι αυτό ο εκδότης. Ο εκδότης όμως αποφασίζει και για πολλά άλλα πράγματα στο βιβλίο.

Ο Burgess το είπε blurb. Εγώ προτείνω να λέγεται στο εξής οπισθόστιχο:

1) Πρόκεται για κείμενο μερικών αράδων
2) Στο τυπωμένο βιβλίο παραδοσιακά το βρίσκουμε πίσω από το μπροστινό εξώφυλλο στο φτερό, στο οπισθόφυλλο ή στο φτερό του οπισθοφύλλου. Αν είναι πολύ μικρό και χωρίς ουσιαστικό περιεχόμενο μπορεί να μπεί και στο μπροστινό εξώφυλλο αλλά δεν είναι ακριβώς blurb το "εξαιρετικό!", το "δύο αντίχειρες υψωμένοι εις επιδοκιμασία" και το "πρώτο βραβείο τάδε" 

Νέα λέξη. Προφανής ετυμολογία. θα μπει με το σπαθί της στα λεξικά μια μέρα:)

Εγώ μηχανικός σπούδασα. Εσείς που ξέρετε καλύτερα, κατεβάστε καμιά ιδέα. Κρίμα να μην υπάρχει λέξη.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 29, 2013)

Otis, μηχανικέ, καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ μας. :)
Πέρα από μια μικρή διόρθωση (η προέκταση του εξωφύλλου δεν λέγεται φτερό αλλά αυτί, καμιά φορά και αυτάκι) συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σου. Και μην έχεις καμιά αμφιβολία ότι πες πες πες θα βρούμε εδώ μια καλή απόδοση για το blurb. Κάθε συνεισφορά εκ μέρους σου ευπρόσδεκτη και, πού ξέρεις, ίσως στο τέλος κάνουμε και κανένα γκάλοπ, απ' αυτά που αρέσουν σε μερικούς μερικούς, για ν' αποφασίσουμε. ;)


----------



## Otis (Mar 29, 2013)

Σωστά. Πέταξα την πρώτη λέξη που βρισκόταν στην ίδια γειτονιά με τη σωστή και δεν προέκυψε και καμιά ενδιαφέρουσα μεταφορά. Καταλαβαίνω ότι οι σελίδες σας είναι υλικό αναφοράς και υπόσχομαι να προσέχω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Και καλωσόρισες, Otis.

Συμφωνώ ότι ο όρος «κείμενο του εκδότη» που χρησιμοποιείται μερικές φορές στην Καθημερινή σαν απόδοση για το _blurb_ είναι παραπλανητικός επειδή δεν είναι κείμενο γραμμένο από τον εκδότη. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε από τα παραδείγματα επέλεξα εκείνο με την καταγγελία που περιέχει το «ψευδωνύμως»:

το blurb («του εκδότη», όπως ψευδωνύμως καλείται το κείμενο του οπισθόφυλλου)

Προσπάθησα χτες μήπως έρθει καμιά καλή έμπνευση για απόδοση (κάτι δηλαδή που δεν έχει γίνει σαράντα χρόνια τώρα) και το καλύτερο που μπόρεσα ήταν ένα βάρβαρο «μπλούρμπα». Το κακό με τον αγγλικό όρο (καλό για τους αγγλόφωνους, κακό για μας) είναι που η λέξη δεν περιορίζεται γλωσσικά ούτε σε βιβλία ούτε στον πισινό τους. Ωραιότατα μπορεί αυτό το διαφημιστικό κείμενο (ή συμπίλημα κειμένων) να είναι στο μπρος μέρος του βιβλίου, σε μια λωρίδα πάνω στο εξώφυλλο. Ή να μην είναι καθόλου στο βιβλίο, αλλά να αναδημοσιεύεται σε βιβλιοπεριοδικό. Ή να μην είναι καν για βιβλίο.

Οπότε, προς το παρόν, ας μείνουμε στο κλασικό και καθιερωμένο *κείμενο του οπισθόφυλλου*, και ας χειρίζεται ο καθένας όπως νομίζει καλύτερα τις περιπτώσεις που η χρήση ξεφεύγει από τα καθιερωμένα πλαίσια.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 29, 2013)

Άσχετο, αλλά σχετικό:
Συχνά, στο πρώτο εσώφυλλο ενός βιβλίου (συνήθως μεταφρασμένου ή σε επανέκδοση) βρίσκω _Έγραψαν για το_... (τίτλος του βιβλίου) και ακολουθούν κριτικές (πάντα επαινετικές, εννοείται) από διάφορα έγκριτα έντυπα για το πρωτότυπο ή την πρώτη έκδοση. 
Ξέρω ότι αυτό δεν μεταφράζει το blurb, αλλά το έβαλα έτσι, για να υπάρχει. :)


----------



## Themis (Mar 29, 2013)

Μάλλον _σημείωμα παρουσίασης_, όσο κι αν πρόκειται για υπερώνυμο. Στις εφημερίδες παλιά γινόταν σαφής διάκριση ανάμεσα σε _κριτική _και _παρουσίαση_. Η κριτική ήταν εκτενής και μπορούσε να επικρίνει, η παρουσίαση ήταν ουσιαστικά διαφημιστικό σημείωμα 10-20 σειρών, που στελνόταν συνήθως από τον ίδιο τον εκδότη μαζί με 2 αντίτυπα. Συχνά οι δημοσιογράφοι απαιτούσαν το σημείωμα, αλλιώς δεν καθόντουσαν να το γράψουν μόνοι τους και συνεπώς δεν θα αναφερόταν η κυκλοφορία του βιβλίου. Με θυμάμαι να γράφω κάποια τέτοια σημειώματα. Ένα μάλιστα με είχε διασκεδάσει πολύ: άρχιζε με τη σεμνή πληροφορία ότι "Επιτέλους κυκλοφόρησε και στην Ελλάδα...".
Αν θέλουμε να ξεφύγουμε από το σημείωμα του οπισθόφυλλου, δεν βλέπω άλλη δυνατότητα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2013)

δελτιοτυπικό σημείωμα :)


----------



## Earion (Mar 29, 2013)

Γιατί περιφρονείτε τη *μπλούρμπα*; Επειδή τη θεωρείτε παρακατιανή; 

Κι όμως η καημένη είναι πιο κοντά στα συνήθεια μας από κάτι άλλες λέξεις που λήγουν σε --ub και που μείνανε άκλιτες: η *παμπ*, για παράδειγμα (pub) (τον πολύ παλιό καιρό έχω ακούσει να λένε «όλες οι πάμπες της πόλης»). Ή το club, που έγινε ή *κλαμπ *ή *κλουμπ *(βλ. Πέρα Κλουμπ, Σπόρτινγκ Κλουμπ).

(Παρεμπιπτ.: Ο *Α.Ο. Σπόρτιγκ* στα Πατήσια, έτος ιδρύσεως 1937, είναι κατευθείαν απόγονος του Σπόρτιγκ Κλουμπ Κωνσταντινουπόλεως).


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2013)

Ας κάνω σαφές, μην παρεξηγηθώ κιόλας, ότι ξέρω πολύ καλά την προφορά της λέξης, που είναι «μπλερμπ», και ότι συνειδητά ακολούθησα το δρόμο τού «μούλτι».


----------



## bernardina (Mar 29, 2013)

Earion said:


> Γιατί περιφρονείτε τη *μπλούρμπα*; Επειδή τη θεωρείτε παρακατιανή;



Καταρχάς δεν την περιφρονούμε, απλώς την κοιτάμε με μισό μάτι (όσο χαριτωμένη κι αν μας φαίνεται). ;) Επειδή, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι και θα παραμείνει ασαφής --για να μην πω ότι θα παραπέμπει σε άλλες, ηχοποίητες καταστάσεις. Καλώς ή κακώς, το παμπ και το κλαμπ με τη συχνότατη χρήση έγιναν σαφή και διάφανα. Πόσες πιθανότητες έχει να καταξιωθεί στον ίδιο βαθμό η μπλούρμπα, που εκ των πραγμάτων αφορά πολύ λιγότερους;


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Πόσες πιθανότητες έχει να καταξιωθεί στον ίδιο βαθμό η μπλούρμπα, που εκ των πραγμάτων αφορά πολύ λιγότερους;



Δεν θέλει πολύ — πολλή καταξίωση. Όση η λούπα, η κούρμπα, τα στρουμφάκια και το τούρμπο.

:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2013)

Μα τι μας έπιασε τώρα να εξελληνίσουμε αυτό το ηχητικά άθλιο πράγμα; Τι θα βρούμε στα οπισθόφυλλα (και τα αυτάκια); Υπάρχουν εγκώμια και έπαινοι, που ανέφερε πιο πάνω ο Δαιμάνος (και τα πιο λαϊκά δικά μου παινέματα). Άντε να σκεφτούμε και ότι μπορεί και να πρόκειται για επιπλέον στοιχεία (βιογραφικά, κάποιο χτυπητό απόσπασμα από τα περιεχόμενα). Κεράσματα για τον αναγνώστη, ορεκτικά. Δείγμα δωρεάν. Η ουσία του βιβλίου (όπως τη βλέπει ο εκδότης). Το διαφημιστικό του.

Είναι δυνατόν να μην μπορούμε να διαλέξουμε ή να ενισχύσουμε ή να προτείνουμε μια λέξη από αυτές που έχουμε ήδη (και όσες άλλες σκεφτούμε με λίγη προσπάθεια) ή να λεξιπλάσουμε με βάση τόσο υλικό;


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2013)

Μην ανησυχείς: ούτε να το εξελληνίσουμε θέλω ούτε να επιβάλουμε αυτό το ακαλαίσθητο πράγμα. (Όχι πως θα είχαμε και πολλές ελπίδες αν θέλαμε.) Σε χαλαρή διατύπωση, όπου θα μου επιτρεπόταν η λεξιπλασία, δεν θα δίσταζα να αναφερθώ σε _βιβλιοπαινέματα_. Αλλιώς, θα έμενα στο _κείμενο του οπισθόφυλλου_.


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι δυνατόν να μην μπορούμε να διαλέξουμε ή να ενισχύσουμε ή να προτείνουμε μια λέξη από αυτές που έχουμε ήδη (και όσες άλλες σκεφτούμε με λίγη προσπάθεια) ή να λεξιπλάσουμε με βάση τόσο υλικό;



Δόχτορα είσαι καλά; :scared:
Είναι δυνατόν να θέλουμε να κάνουμε κάτι τόσο απλό και λογικό; :huh:
Π*ώ*ς θα φτάσουμε τα οχτακόσια δισεκατομμύρια λέξεις έτσι; :angry:


----------

